# NPT 5g bow front



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I got this tank in Jan and set it up in Feb with just gravel and a few plants. It did ok but I felt it could do better. So I redid it this morning. Took out my 6 white cloud minnows and all the rocks. Added my top soil and rocks back in. 
Filled it half up and then took the water out it was almost black. Then added my plants back in. 
I have three Anubias nano (dwarf) 3 tiger lilies(sp) 3 cryps and 4 cryps that have just barely started to show growth so you cant see them yet. 
I have a algea buster plant assortment on order should be here next week to finish it off I hope.
I have a filter on the tank that I have just barely going, heater, and a 15 watt light bulb cool light. This tank is not near a window but should be ok with that many watts.
This is not the first one for me to set up. I tried this with my 20g a couple years ago and it never did well. I think I need more lights on that tank. If this one does ok come Dec I am buying myself a better light set up for my 20g and resetting it up.
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j268/Kolkri/Planted5g004.jpg


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Good start to your tank. What are you going to keep in there? Are you going to put the white clouds back in?


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Yep and maybe get some ghost shimp. I have seen them at my lfs and think they are so interesting.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Cute! Those white rocks along the front look very pretty. I can't wait to see it when the "algae buster" plants have been added. 

From Alex.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Awsome! The crypts are a good start. 

So how do you like the look of the cool white light?
I think they look yellow.
It's a screw in fixture right? If so, you oughta check at walmart and see if they carry the 6500K screw in fluorescents. I like the look of those so much better.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

*Updated photo*










This tank is really taking off. I do have a little green growing on the front but thats ok. The snail likes it. The White Clouds have been moved to my planted 10g. And I also removed the filter on this tank. The Beta is making next like crazy now. And as you can see my plants are taking off.
All in all Im really happy with this tank now.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

That's looking great!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Going to post some pictures of the 10g later. Not as happy with it. Seems I have a lot of hair algae in it. But the plants are also taking off nicely in it.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

My smaller tanks also have some tough green algae on the acrylic. So far I've tried a scrub pad and a credit card and that stuff doesn't want to come off.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Wow! The plants really did take off! Is that huge, bright green rosette plant on the left one of those tiny Crypts that you planted when the tank was first set up? 

From Alex.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Sure is.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Wow, that's a gorgeous crypt, Angie. It's the centerpiece of the tank! Wonderful, another happy betta too!


----------

